# Castor Oil started to work 12 hours after taking?



## mindylou

Has anyone had Castor Oil work for them 12 or more hours after taking? I am 40 weeks pregnant today and took 2 tbsps last night at 8:30 pm. It's now 12 hours later and I just had my first nasty bowel movement from it (yuck!) with a lots of cramping. The cramping has stopped for now but I'm hoping the CO will continue to work. I've read so many success stories about it working within a few hours. Maybe I didn't take enough? I'll probably wait until tonight to try it again at a higher dose, but I was really hoping I wouldn't have to. I am 75% E and 2 cm D, I've had lots of false labor contractions within the past few weeks, my boy just had a nst and is the healthiest he can be other than being a little large, and this was recommended by my midwife; so no haters please. I just want to hear from mommas who had success with castor oil at or around 12 hours after taking. Thanks so much!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi hun. I have never taken it but haven't heard any success stories. I was told by my MW not to use it as it can cause the baby to become distressed and that could cause complications. I wouldn't advise taking any more, doesn't sound very pleasant x


----------



## ajlj1126

I took it with my DD and it did nothing at all for me. It didn't even make me go to the bathroom. I had no contractions or anything...and it was absolutely nasty tasting! I hope it works out for you though!


----------

